# Thank you Santa for my gift.   Carson Wentz out for the season with torn ACL



## fbj (Dec 11, 2017)

Feeling good and relieved


No eagles SB appearance this year


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 11, 2017)

When I saw the title of this thread thanking Santa for your gift, I thought you must have finally  bagged yourself a fat white chick.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 11, 2017)

Sad to hear

He was having an outstanding year

NFC teams will still have to play in Philly in January.......not easy to do


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 11, 2017)

All I have to say is...


----------



## fbj (Dec 11, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Sad to hear
> 
> He was having an outstanding year
> 
> NFC teams will still have to play in Philly in January.......not easy to do




Nick foles is not carson wentz


----------



## fbj (Dec 11, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> When I saw the title of this thread thanking Santa for your gift, I thought you must have finally  bagged yourself a fat white chick.




Fat white chicks are not allowed in my apt


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 11, 2017)

Well I'm not sure who Wentz is but to cheer on a knee injury is terrible and shows us all whats wrong with Cowgirl fans and the NFL in general...This is one of the reasons I've turned the NFL off years ago...


----------



## fbj (Dec 11, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Well I'm not sure who Wentz is but to cheer on a knee injury is terrible and shows us all whats wrong with Cowgirl fans and the NFL in general...This is one of the reasons I've turned the NFL off years ago...




Im nit cheering a knee injury, im cheering because he cant do anymore damage to me because he is that good


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 11, 2017)

fbj said:


> Im nit cheering a knee injury, im cheering because he cant do anymore damage to me because he is that good


That's a very fine line....


----------



## fbj (Dec 11, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Im nit cheering a knee injury, im cheering because he cant do anymore damage to me because he is that good
> ...




Let me enjoy this and log out


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Sad to hear
> 
> He was having an outstanding year
> 
> NFC teams will still have to play in Philly in January.......not easy to do


Him and Aaron Rodgers can watch with Eli Payton and kappernick


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

fbj said:


> Feeling good and relieved
> 
> 
> No eagles SB appearance this year


When’s Brady’s deal with the devil done?


----------



## fbj (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling good and relieved
> ...



No one knows


----------



## Paulie (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not sure who Wentz is but to cheer on a knee injury is terrible and shows us all whats wrong with Cowgirl fans and the NFL in general...This is one of the reasons I've turned the NFL off years ago...
> ...


It's not even nearly as funny and awesome as how many times romo got taken out


----------



## Paulie (Dec 12, 2017)

Foles may not be wentz as far as mobility, but the dude's career numbers show that he's been an above average quarterback. He's got better numbers than a lot of starting QB's.  With our running game and our defense we don't need a top 5 quarterback


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

Paulie said:


> Foles may not be wentz as far as mobility, but the dude's career numbers show that he's been an above average quarterback. He's got better numbers than a lot of starting QB's.  With our running game and our defense we don't need a top 5 quarterback




Let me try this again while the liquor stores are still open

The eagles offense was averaging 30 pts a game with wentz, you can now cut that in half


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Well I'm not sure who Wentz is but to cheer on a knee injury is terrible and shows us all whats wrong with Cowgirl fans and the NFL in general...This is one of the reasons I've turned the NFL off years ago...


I'm a giant fan who now hopes eagles kick ass


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not sure who Wentz is but to cheer on a knee injury is terrible and shows us all whats wrong with Cowgirl fans and the NFL in general...This is one of the reasons I've turned the NFL off years ago...
> ...



Giants now have a 60% chance of beating the eagles


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


giants suck  My HS team would give them a game


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Foles never been in control of a team like this.    He will fail


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Dallas fans know all about failing


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



HUH?    

Cowboys last playoff win..........2014

Eagles last playoff win.............2008


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Get ready for some changes   Dallas sucks    Philly can win from memory


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




Was this board in existence in 2008?  lol   The last time the eagles won a playoff  LOL


----------



## Paulie (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


They're 7.5 point dogs at HOME bro


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




Not sure why


----------



## Paulie (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Because the bookies know more than you


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



The eagles are not going to score 30 pts with Nick Foles idiot


----------



## Paulie (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


I never said they would you retard. My point is they don't need to


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...




Why not?????????????????????????????


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Giants suck   Send it in


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

Trying to make you $$ ,,,,,,Giants suck


----------



## Paulie (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Because they control the ball for about 2/3 of a game and their defense is tight. If they get home field throughout they have a shot to get through the NFC. Only an idiot biased cowboys fan wouldn't be able to recognize that


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

I will be stalking Paulie on sunday when the giants win


----------



## Paulie (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> I will be stalking Paulie on sunday when the giants win


Their entire offense is decimated and Eli manning is done. And their defense has basically quit on the season. What are you seeing that literally no one else on the same planet as you is seeing?


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...




Their defense is tight?   They gave up 52 pts the last two weeks.    And the teams in the playoffs won't be the

Bears
Broncos
Cards


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> I will be stalking Paulie on sunday when the giants win


Believe me  Only bet I lost in the last 5 years was taking Hill over trump   and  I'm telling you Jints mailed it in


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I will be stalking Paulie on sunday when the giants win
> ...



What does all that mean if the eagles offense can't score?     The cowboys held the eagles to 7 pts in the 1st half...................WITH WENTZ  lol


----------



## Paulie (Dec 12, 2017)

I keep hearing people talk about holding the eagles to 7 points in 1 half. Who the fuck cares about 1 half when they ended up with 30 some points? What the fuck kind of wacky ass logic is that


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

Paulie said:


> I keep hearing people talk about holding the eagles to 7 points in 1 half. Who the fuck cares about 1 half when they ended up with 30 some points? What the fuck kind of wacky ass logic is that



Well if the cowboys was able to do it and was short-handed, what the fuck you think will happen with FOLES??????


You a stupid mutherfucker


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing people talk about holding the eagles to 7 points in 1 half. Who the fuck cares about 1 half when they ended up with 30 some points? What the fuck kind of wacky ass logic is that
> ...


Don't need a foul mouth arguing about FB   Now if you're talking about trump ...........


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...




I get heated when someone pretends to know football


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 12, 2017)

Poor Eagles. Redskins suck but at least have 3 SB wins..... they are the NFC East clunkers


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

fbj said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Just remember  there are no poor bookmakers,,,,,,,,Very very few can come out ahead......Was it Miami  a 13 point dog beating Pitt Mon nite?


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 12, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


New england   my bad


----------



## fbj (Dec 12, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




since there is no wentz, the game will be a lot closer now


----------



## Paulie (Dec 13, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing people talk about holding the eagles to 7 points in 1 half. Who the fuck cares about 1 half when they ended up with 30 some points? What the fuck kind of wacky ass logic is that
> ...


What don't you get about they ended up with 30 some points?  Who cares when the points were scored the point is you still got blown out dummy


----------



## fbj (Dec 13, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...




Foles is not the type of Qb who is going to lead the team to 30 pts

Eagles will need help with points from

1. Defense..........pick 6
2.  Special Teams........punt return

Foles is not a BIG PLAY type of QB with mobility  which is why he is the backup


----------



## Paulie (Dec 13, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


You have got to be one of the stupidest homer football fans I've ever seen. Go look up the film on foles. Most of his touchdown passes are big plays. You don't know jack shit about football just stop talking about it


----------



## Paulie (Dec 13, 2017)

The eagles give up 19 points per game. That's near the top of the league. Even an anemic offense can score 20 points. Just shut the fuck up


----------



## fbj (Dec 13, 2017)

Paulie said:


> The eagles give up 19 points per game. That's near the top of the league. Even an anemic offense can score 20 points. Just shut the fuck up



They gave up a lot against good offenses

35 last week and 24 the week before


----------



## Paulie (Dec 13, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > The eagles give up 19 points per game. That's near the top of the league. Even an anemic offense can score 20 points. Just shut the fuck up
> ...


Yeah and despite that they're still ranked 4th in defense. What the fuck point are you trying to prove other than you're just a hater Dallas fan suffering from a huge case of sour grapes


----------



## fbj (Dec 13, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...




Because they played a lot of shitty teams with dookie QB's


----------



## Paulie (Dec 13, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


You played basically the same teams except for 2 NFC teams. What's your excuse?


----------



## fbj (Dec 13, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



The defense didnt really shut down the skins, Panthers and giants.    Their star qb made more plays who they dont have until next year

Bye


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 13, 2017)

fbj said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw the title of this thread thanking Santa for your gift, I thought you must have finally  bagged yourself a fat white chick.
> ...



If they're breathing, willing and have cable then they are your type...


----------



## fbj (Dec 13, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




Nope, it clearly states on page 9 of the lease under Vistors

"The only women who are allowed to enter this apartment during your lease for visits is attractive black or latina women with pretty feet.      No white or chinese women are allowed in this apartment at all."


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 13, 2017)

fbj said:


> I get heated when .....



a fat white chick walks into the bar 15 minutes before closing.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 13, 2017)

fbj said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



You will die as a virgin!

Also stop cheering on the injuries will ya!!!


----------



## fbj (Dec 13, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




I will sleep good if you got hit by a car


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Well I'm not sure who Wentz is but to cheer on a knee injury is terrible and shows us all whats wrong with Cowgirl fans and the NFL in general...This is one of the reasons I've turned the NFL off years ago...



yeah reminds me of the LA TRAITER fans when the Raiders played in LA,Cowboys fans are just the same as them,they cheer on injurys to opposing teams. I am obviously an LA Ram fan,but I sure as hell did not want to see wentz get hurt.

now any real NFL fan who cares about the integrity of the game WOULD  want to see that happen to tom brady though.brady and michael vick are the two exceptions in football.lol


----------



## fbj (Dec 16, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not sure who Wentz is but to cheer on a knee injury is terrible and shows us all whats wrong with Cowgirl fans and the NFL in general...This is one of the reasons I've turned the NFL off years ago...
> ...




I am not cheering the injury just the fact that he can't play.   Ok Mongo?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2017)

This LA resident and Ram fan here is a class act.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> Feeling good and relieved
> 
> 
> No eagles SB appearance this year



we now know what you look like in real life FBJ. just wondering,WHY are you wearing that ski mask?


Makes me sick that anybody would act like this guy here in this video.Wentz is a class act.a good guy.


----------



## fbj (Dec 16, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling good and relieved
> ...




Wentz is a good guy but since I hate the eagles it's a good feeling that he can't play until next season


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 17, 2017)

fbj said:


> I will be stalking Paulie on sunday when the giants win


I hope Dallas loses here


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling good and relieved
> ...


I would love it if every good quarterback went down with a career ending injury so that Detroit can finally win a Super Bowl. Even then we’d find a way to screw it up


----------



## fbj (Dec 17, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I will be stalking Paulie on sunday when the giants win
> ...



They didn't.   You mad???


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 18, 2017)

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


I thought about you when that dumb qb for Oakland screwed up. Great game.

No I’m not mad as long as they don’t win it all I’m good


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 18, 2017)

fbj said:


> Feeling good and relieved
> 
> 
> No eagles SB appearance this year


I need Atlanta to lose here. Anything you can do would be appreciated


----------



## fbj (Dec 18, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling good and relieved
> ...




Looks like Atlanta will be at the Linc playing the Eagles in Mid January

Green bay was eliminated tonight.   Cowboys will be eliminated next sunday


----------



## Paulie (Dec 20, 2017)

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


You're assuming the falcons are going to beat New Orleans or LA on the road. They could possibly take LA but they're not beating New Orleans


----------



## fbj (Dec 20, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The saints have a average offense with a aging QB and no defense


----------



## Paulie (Dec 20, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Dude you literally have watched no other football besides your cowboys. The saints are ranked around 10th in defense and they're the number 1 offense in football in points scored and top 5 in yardage. And Brees is having arguably an MVP season. Stop being such a homer and actually watch other football if you're going to discuss it


----------



## fbj (Dec 20, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...




I dont trust the saints


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 20, 2017)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Atlanta got lucky last week and they got lucky against the Lions earlier in the season.  None of that is going to change the fact they gave away a Superbowl last year and they aren't going to win it all this year either CLEARLY by the way they are playing.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 20, 2017)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Riiiight, now that you got called out you back peddle. A playoff game against them in New Orleans is going to be tough to win


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 25, 2017)

fbj said:


> Feeling good and relieved
> 
> 
> No eagles SB appearance this year


Even better the Seahawks knocked your cowboys out of the playoff hunt. Boy did they take a step backward or what?


----------



## fbj (Dec 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling good and relieved
> ...




Seattle wont make it either since they need atlanta to lose


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 25, 2017)

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


And my lions as usual will let Minnesota green bay or Chicago win the division


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 30, 2017)

fbj said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to hear
> ...



Yes however they do NOT lose that much with Foles in there instead.he is the best backup in the league and after what he has done since taking over,expect him to have a starting job next year. Losing wentz and getting foles  is  the same and on par with the days when the Bills would lose Jim Kelly for their starter and frank reich would take over.With Reich in there,they did not lose much at all with kelly not in the lineup.same thing here.


----------



## fbj (Dec 30, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Have you seen Foles the last 2 games???????????????????


----------



## Paulie (Dec 30, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nah man not even close. Foles is not wentz. Foles isn't going to be extending plays. He's a capable backup that can keep them winning as long as the defense holds up and he doesn't have to take the game into his hands


----------



## Paulie (Dec 30, 2017)

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Only the last game man. The giants game he torched them


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 2, 2018)

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



No I just checked and i see what you are talking about. wow no points against dallas and just barely beating the raiders,unreal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 2, 2018)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



yeah thats why I thought he would be a good backup for them the rest the season because in that game against the Giants,the eagles defense was terrible but they won because the eagles won a shootout but that is just one game,i was just going by the Giants game but now after seeing what happened in the last two games,i see that he is definetely no frank reich who like i said was a very solid backup many years for the Bills.

I did get to see foles againsts my Rams when Wentz got hurt and he played well in that game as well but he is obviously inconsistant which is why he is a backup.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 4, 2018)

fbj said:


> Feeling good and relieved
> 
> 
> No eagles SB appearance this year


Really? You must be their lucky charm. Do me a favor root against me


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 4, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Well I'm not sure who Wentz is but to cheer on a knee injury is terrible and shows us all whats wrong with Cowgirl fans and the NFL in general...This is one of the reasons I've turned the NFL off years ago...


You watched


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 4, 2018)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Dat Prescott will never win a Super Bowl. I asked a fortune teller from Philadelphia


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 4, 2018)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


41 bitch!


----------



## fbj (Feb 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling good and relieved
> ...




sniff my dick


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 4, 2018)

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


No, if you start a thread like this you got to eat some shit. Your cowboys suck. Maybe they should change their name to cowgirls.

And instead of cake out of chrisl ass you got to like peanut butter from my taint


----------



## fbj (Feb 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Brady is overrated and his coach.    All I can say


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 5, 2018)

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


What about the eagles? You were so happy their season was over remember?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 5, 2018)

fbj said:


> Feeling good and relieved
> 
> 
> No eagles SB appearance this year


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2018)

fbj said:


> Feeling good and relieved
> 
> 
> No eagles SB appearance this year



Looks like the Eagles and Santa gave you the big FUCK YOU! Glad the Eagles won. 

Cowboys sure sucked this year and next year doesn’t look any better.

Hope your internet crashes and you never get online to waste bandwidth again.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2018)

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Not as overrated as your cowboys, they really suck big time. 

America’s team? Hell, they aren’t even Dallas’ team, they have lots of high school teams better than the cowboys.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 5, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling good and relieved
> ...


I love FBJ. I hope nothing ever happens to him. Nothing bad.

I prey he curses me though because his I’ll wishes are like telling an actor to break a leg.

Last night I remembered he posted this thread and I was so glad to bring it back to life so he can eat his mother fucking words. Love it!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I like him to, he is great entertainment, he is just fun to give a bad time too.


----------

